# malibu stealth



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

has anybody had a steath 14 and what do u think about it


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been using stealth14 for about 6 months and I love it. Just right for me. Hatches leak but not a huge deal.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

ragsfisher said:


> has anybody had a steath 14 and what do u think about it


 I'll try to answer any question you might have.

Greg


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

ragsfisher said:


> has anybody had a steath 14 and what do u think about it


I'll try to answer any question you might have.

Greg


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I had the stealth 12 as my first yak. Very stable and heavy yak. Not very fast either but I felt comfortable in the rough water. The deck is not intended to be wet so if u take water over the side, it will take on water. I've anchored in rough water and was amazed how much water was in the hull. I do have to say that going through the surf was never a problem and I never flipped it.


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

im buying a new one and they say they solved the leaking hatches. I hope so! do yaw have the live well plumbed and does it work well? by the way thanks for the feedback!


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I got mine about six months ago and the hatches still leak - all of them. But it really isn't a big deal when the yak will hold 550 lbs. In really rough water you might take on a gallon. I keep a small childrens sand bucket and a sponge in the hull. Takes less than a minute to empty out. On a calm day, you probably won't see any water in the hull.

A good paddle will improve your performance and the stealth may not win any races, but I'm not out there to win races, I want to catch fish. It is not uncommon for me to paddle several miles while fishing and the stealth does just fine. Once up to speed it glides and takes supprisingly little effort to keep it moving up to speed. It tracks really well but tends to turn into the wind while drifting, when the wind is strong. You quickly learn to adjust, it is all very intuitive. It is also easier to turn than what I expected from some of the reviews. I can nearly turn it on its axis in calm water by alternating strokes.

I got mine plumbed and it works well. I seldom fish with live bait though so I use it as a live well fish storage for the fish I catch if they are under 20" or so. I also carry a cooler in the tank well for fish I am certain to keep. If I catch a leagle spec or red on the lower end of the scale, I put it in the live well so if I catch bigger fish, I can release it without a problem. When using it this way, I do not use the pump at all, but simply remove the plug in the live well and let the water circulate in and out naturally. I find on the days I am fishing with Menhaden, they do not last well without the pump, but if I am fishing with pinfish, removing the plug from the bottom allows enough circulation to fish with them for hours.

The glove box hatches are so convient, I would miss them if I ever fished from another yak. It is nice to be able to have everything right at hand. I have a seat that has tackle boxes attatched to it, so I can carrry everything I could possibly need with me. The seat also provides two more rod holders. I also put six rod holders, three on each side, of my cooler. I use the left paddle holder to secure my 8' stake-it pole, which pretty much meets my needs on the flats where I primarily fish.

The Malibu Stealth 14 is ideal for me. I am 6'4" and 220 lbs. I can stand in it but seldom do unless I am floundering, then I stand and use my gig for poling. It is very stable and while it is perfect for me, I would encourage you to try one out. One size does not fit all in kayaks and what works for me may not be ideal for you. If you can live with the fact that those hatches are going to leak when water comes over them, or they are left out in the rain, then you will be alright. It is absolutely the only downside for me and I am willing to live with them because of all the other benifits. Hope this helps,

Greg


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Greg that helps alot. I'm only 5'9" so it should ride well for me. I have a 17' center console fishing boat but i can't get into the flats with it. So looking forward to hooking up on some reds and specks. Do u live in the milton area i'm going to be looking for someone to go fishing with here soon.

thanks again
Ron


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I live in Pace and fish mostly Escambia on either side of hwy 90. Let me know when you get your stealth and maybe we can go.

Greg


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

Greg sounds good I'm in pace in Pea ridge. And thats the same place i fish. I stop on my way home and hit the bridges alot. We may have already met. new too this forum don't know how to pm yetso pm me and will exchange contact info

thanks 
ron


----------

